# New YT Decoy



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

just saw this on Instagram. looks very promising!


----------



## pachaven (Dec 1, 2005)

Agreed. The only misstep is the 7000 shifter.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A more comprehensive review: https://ebike-mtb.com/en/yt-decoy-review/

And that site has a very comprehensive review of the GreyP launch also. But for serious mtb use the YT is a way better option albeit without all the tech. But actual geo/components that effect the ride quality wise the YT wins hands down.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Pretty good shiot mon! If I wasn’t very pleased with my Focus, I would order one in a heartbeat. My buddies ride capras and love them. Great value for the money. Di2 also- sweet.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> Pretty good shiot mon! If I wasn't very pleased with my Focus, I would order one in a heartbeat. My buddies ride capras and love them. Great value for the money. Di2 also- sweet.


I will pull the trigger on a Di2 setup very soon. It integrates very well with the STEPS system, that dual E7000 shifter setup looks sweet too!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I was going to order up an Intense Tazer, but this looks pretty promising! Top model: carbon wheels, DI2 shifting, X2 rear shock! Looks like mid June arrival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Might be a problem if you have a warranty issue as per this from YT: 

"If there is a problem with the drive unit you have to send us the complete bike. It is not possible to contact Shimano directly or to go to a bike shop near you."

Seeing as how Germany is a long ways away that is and eBikes not being known for their reliability to date.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve had di2 for years and have had zero issues. Seems odd that you couldn’t take the shimano motor to any dealer.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It's not the di2 or the motor but the fact that they had their own battery made and that probably has firmware protocols that need specific software for upgrading and diagnostics that don't jive with the Shimano ones. 

Seeing as how they are a direct to consumer brand they don't have a dealer network to share with and train in how to fix things. Seems like they would be smart if they plan on selling many here to partner with one of the mobile bike shops at least to have some sort of coverage.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

10-4, gotcha!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The Decoy looks good at first glance, but I'm not a fan for several reasons:

1) Custom battery = huge pain in the ass. When that thing craps out, you have to send it to Germany. Sending a huge Lithium Ion battery pack overseas? I'm not even sure how you do that. Five years from now when it wears out, good luck finding one, since they will have moved on to a different design. 

2) Since the battery is held in with allen bolts, you'd better have a nice warm place to keep the bike. You really don't want to store the bike in an unheated garage or shed because those batteries don't like being frozen and especially, you should never charge an ebike battery when it is below 40F. Taking the battery on and off is guaranteed to wear out the bolt threads, so you will end up with a rattling battery pack when they loosen. 

3) Two different wheel sizes means you must carry two tubes. Of course you are going to run tubeless, but 10 miles from the trailhead when you burp the tire and can't get it to reseat? I always carry a tube just in case. Now you need two.

4) Personal preference here, but their component spec is backward. I want a SRAM Eagle drivetrain with a 50T low, and Shimano four-piston XT brakes. All of their specs are Shimano drivetrain with 46T low and SRAM brakes. Yes, you need just as low gears on an eMTB as you need on a regular MTB. It is about the cadence. Being overgeared on a eMTB is just as bad as being overgeared on a regular MTB. 

5) You can't take the bike to a local dealer for firmware updates or electrical gremlins. Granted, Commencal, Fezzari, Bikes Direct, and the other web retailers have the same problem. From what I read, you would have to either ship the entire bike to a Shimano service center, or remove what you think is bad and send that. 

It seems like a great value, and it may ride really well, but these are deal killers for me. YMMV.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I just put my order in for a large CF Pro Race ETA 6/5/19. Can’t wait! I’m about an hours drive form YT USA’s office, not worried about support, plus I have another bike!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> I've had di2 for years and have had zero issues. Seems odd that you couldn't take the shimano motor to any dealer.


That would cost $$$ to ship back


----------



## mv70 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice bike, just curious.
How long warranty on battery or cost for replacement pack


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> I just put my order in for a large CF Pro Race ETA 6/5/19. Can't wait! I'm about an hours drive form YT USA's office, not worried about support, plus I have another bike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, let us know how you like it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> The Decoy looks good at first glance, but I'm not a fan for several reasons:
> 
> 1) Custom battery = huge pain in the ass. When that thing craps out, you have to send it to Germany. Sending a huge Lithium Ion battery pack overseas? I'm not even sure how you do that. Five years from now when it wears out, good luck finding one, since they will have moved on to a different design.
> 
> ...


I would prefer XT everything. Just carry a 27.5 tube, it'll work. Your other points are definitely valid. The battery would be my biggest concern, but I'm kinda in the same boat with my Focus.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Bigwheel said:


> Might be a problem if you have a warranty issue as per this from YT:
> 
> "If there is a problem with the drive unit you have to send us the complete bike. It is not possible to contact Shimano directly or to go to a bike shop near you."
> 
> Seeing as how Germany is a long ways away that is and eBikes not being known for their reliability to date.


They have an office in Southern Cal. However, in my opinion, the service is not the only issue.

YT does not any kind of "ride it and love it, or return it". *Canyon has such a guarantee.*

YT demo bike tour called the "Rolling Circus" seems like a good way to demo, but they only have them once a month across many of the western states. Worse yet, the Circus closest to me (Sea Otter in April) lists that YT will have "Display Bikes Only".:madmax:

Lastly, there appears to be only one way to get warranty service (as mentioned above) sending it to YT in SoCal. Well, that is $100-200 each way. I guess I could pay at a Shimano Ebike service center. I could be cheaper than shipping if it's a simple fix.

These negatives really kill the price break you get going direct from mfg.

I love the bike's look, but I'm not buying because of the negatives listed above. *The Specialized Levo is back at the top of my list. * Which is kind of a bummer as I did like and want this bike.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

I’m looking at the S-Works Turbo Levo right now. Price is $14,400 vs $9,500, in Canadian $.

It has 11spd SRAM (11-42) vs the XT Di2 (9-46), same forks, same brakes, DPS vs X2 shock, Command post vs factory Transfer, house brand bars vs Renthal.

It wins with carbon cranks, Roval Traverse wheels vs E13 carbon, a nice carbon/ti seat and a 700Wh battery vs YT’s 540. All in all the spec looks pretty equal with both having their pros and cons but one costs an extra $4900.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

mv70 said:


> Nice bike, just curious.
> How long warranty on battery or cost for replacement pack


I spoke with YT on Friday - battery warranty is 6 months. Motor 2 years. Frame 5 years.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> They have an office in Southern Cal. However, in my opinion, the service is not the only issue.
> 
> Lastly, there appears to be only one way to get warranty service (as mentioned above) sending it to YT in SoCal. Well, that is $100-200 each way. I guess I could pay at a Shimano Ebike service center. I could be cheaper than shipping if it's a simple fix.
> 
> ...


Per my conversation with YT on Friday, they pay all shipping costs.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> That would cost $$$ to ship back


YT pays all shipping costs.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

My Focus Jam2 has a custom battery and I have no problem getting my local shop (not a Focus dealer) to work on the bike and do updates if I don't use the (admittedly poorly designed) Shimano etube app. 

I like the E7000 shifter for the left side but the E8000 one is IMO better on the right side, in fact I have a E7000 on order for my left perch so I can run a different dropper post lever.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Bombin4X said:


> Per my conversation with YT on Friday, they pay all shipping costs.





Bombin4X said:


> YT pays all shipping costs.


If YT is going to pay the warranty shipping costs, then that is better. I'm a little concerned about the 6 month battery warranty. However, if they have replacements or improvements resonably priced, I could be ok with that.

The lack of demo ability it still an issue for me. It's hard to justify dropping $6-7K on a bike I have not been able to ride. I'd even be willing to shell out $100 for return shipping if they sent me a demo. that's the going price around here anyway for a demo from a shop


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> The Decoy looks good at first glance, but I'm not a fan for several reasons:
> 
> 1) Custom battery = huge pain in the ass. When that thing craps out, you have to send it to Germany. Sending a huge Lithium Ion battery pack overseas? I'm not even sure how you do that. Five years from now when it wears out, good luck finding one, since they will have moved on to a different design.


Um...when it craps out, as all batteries do overtime, you don't send it back, you just buy a new one LOL. E-bike batteries are only a few hundred $$ anyways. If your battery lasts 5 years, you consider yourself fortunate.



honkinunit said:


> 2) Since the battery is held in with allen bolts, you'd better have a nice warm place to keep the bike. You really don't want to store the bike in an unheated garage or shed because those batteries don't like being frozen and especially, you should never charge an ebike battery when it is below 40F.


Doesn't everyone live in California?



honkinunit said:


> 3) Two different wheel sizes means you must carry two tubes. Of course you are going to run tubeless, but 10 miles from the trailhead when you burp the tire and can't get it to reseat? I always carry a tube just in case. Now you need two.


So just through a 27.5 front wheel on there and sell the 29'er?



honkinunit said:


> 4) Personal preference here, but their component spec is backward. I want a SRAM Eagle drivetrain with a 50T low, and Shimano four-piston XT brakes. All of their specs are Shimano drivetrain with 46T low and SRAM brakes. Yes, you need just as low gears on an eMTB as you need on a regular MTB. It is about the cadence. Being overgeared on a eMTB is just as bad as being overgeared on a regular MTB.


You should NOT need a 50t on an ebike. You don't need anything near that low. With an e-bike you have a MUCH wider power band. Unless you are a REALLY weak pedaler...



honkinunit said:


> 5) You can't take the bike to a local dealer for firmware updates or electrical gremlins. Granted, Commencal, Fezzari, Bikes Direct, and the other web retailers have the same problem. From what I read, you would have to either ship the entire bike to a Shimano service center, or remove what you think is bad and send that.


That's a legit concern. Seems weird that you can't just send back the motor or electronics or whatever. .

I'll probably still get one though.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Um...when it craps out, as all batteries do overtime, you don't send it back, you just buy a new one LOL. E-bike batteries are only a few hundred $$ anyways. If your battery lasts 5 years, you consider yourself fortunate.
> 
> Doesn't everyone live in California?
> 
> ...


- Batteries for Shimano and Yamaha are $700, Bosch are $900. I'm sure the YT battery will be in the same ballpark. It isn't a "few hundred $$". And since YT uses a custom design, five years from now you won't be able to buy one at any price.

-Not everyone lives in CA, and not everyone has a warm place with a power outlet to put a muddy bike.

-If the bike is designed to have a 29x2.8 on the front, putting a 27.5" on is going to steepen the head angle and seat angle and screw up the geometry.

- It is all about the cadence. On really tough, steep technical climbs, you don't go any faster with an ebike, you can just get away with putting less power in. If you are overgeared, it is just as bad on an ebike as a non-bike. Also, if your cadence drops too low, the motor can't give you much power anyway. I learned this on the Slickrock Trail in Moab.

- Having to ship the bike/motor/battery would suck.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys actually store your expensive bikes outside where it’s below freezing?

Well, it’s nice to see other brands getting into the mix, but I’d never buy an ebike that needs to shipped overseas for maintenance.

Ebikes do break, the e parts are the most fragile and prone to failure. 

So yeah, best ebike to own when it breaks: Specialized, Trek, Giant, Pivot.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Would you buy a $7000 Ford if there wasn't a place to get warranty service where you lived?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

The Decoy was nice looking and great fit and finish. They has the white and black medium Pro model.I went to the Mill opening in San Clemente and checked out their bikes. The Decoy is a looker for sure the only bike that looks that good to me is the Pivot. Xl Decoy pro race on order....first ebike after riding analog for 30 years+


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! Congrats on the new bike! Post pictures when that new beast is assembled.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

jm2e said:


> Would you buy a $7000 Ford if there wasn't a place to get warranty service where you lived?


A Chevy, sure, but a Ford? Hell naw!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Promaster van, ain't no way I'd live somewhere that ain't got a dealer .... next van is an AWD Transit for that reason.



Camstyn said:


> A Chevy, sure, but a Ford? Hell naw!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> - Batteries for Shimano and Yamaha are $700, Bosch are $900. I'm sure the YT battery will be in the same ballpark. It isn't a "few hundred $$". And since YT uses a custom design, five years from now you won't be able to buy one at any price.


I emailed YT, they said the 700Wh battery will be ~$700. And yes I know exactly how much batteries cost, I have an extra one for my Turbo Vado, and yes it did cost "A few hundred $$" at around $700 if I recall correctly. I'm sure you'll be able to buy batteries for several years. 20 years? no. 10? maybe, pretty unlikely. 5? for sure.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have a Promaster van, ain't no way I'd live somewhere that ain't got a dealer .... next van is an AWD Transit for that reason.


Sweet me too! I got excited when they released that last month!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Um...when it craps out, as all batteries do overtime, you don't send it back, you just buy a new one LOL. E-bike batteries are only a few hundred $$ anyways. If your battery lasts 5 years, you consider yourself fortunate.
> 
> Doesn't everyone live in California?
> 
> ...


There's a Scottish fellow on another forum who's ordered a Decoy and will replace the front fork with longer travel and 27.5 inch front wheel to achieve nearly the same geometry. 180 x 160 travel with slightly wider tire on front than rear.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

ziscwg said:


> I love the bike's look, but I'm not buying because of the negatives listed above. *The Specialized Levo is back at the top of my list. * Which is kind of a bummer as I did like and want this bike.


This is exactly where I ended up too. In the end the fact that there are 3 Spesh dealers (one of which is my favorite LBS) within 20 minutes of my house sealed the deal.


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

I also went to the showroom opening in San Clemente. I was hoping to snag a little test ride on one but that was wishful thinking! I live 5 minutes from the showroom so I plan to demo one and post a review as soon as they're available.

In the mean time I have this up close video of the one they had on display.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Fun little event..I sat an a couple of bikes from the warehouse and I almost pulled the trigger on a jeffsey comp. But I hated the two colors..really dud not need another bike actually


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

motoguru2007 said:


> Fun little event..I sat an a couple of bikes from the warehouse and I almost pulled the trigger on a jeffsey comp. But I hated the two colors..really dud not need another bike actually


Haha me too! That 20% discount was mighty tempting.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I also was looking at the levo but dang the retail price difference 12k for works compared to the 7k Decoy. The 8250 expert levo with a low end pike and rear shock. AL rear end does not even compare to the Decoy Pro at 6k. The brose motor and bigger battery are a plus for sure on the Levo. The YT support may be an issue depending on location.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

How many ebikes are coming out with the standard Shimano battery these days? Design focus seems to be trying to blend the battery into the downtube so the bike looks more like a traditional bike and that requires a custom battery to fit the frame. YT Decoy, Pivot Shuttle, Focus Jam/Sam and the Norco Sight VLT all have custom batteries and that is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there are lots more. I just don't see why a custom battery equates to "no local service" where a bog standard Shimano battery bike would be fine to be worked on, in both cases the motor is exactly the same unit and probably wired the same as well.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Zinfan said:


> How many ebikes are coming out with the standard Shimano battery these days? Design focus seems to be trying to blend the battery into the downtube so the bike looks more like a traditional bike and that requires a custom battery to fit the frame. YT Decoy, Pivot Shuttle, Focus Jam/Sam and the Norco Sight VLT all have custom batteries and that is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there are lots more. I just don't see why a custom battery equates to "no local service" where a bog standard Shimano battery bike would be fine to be worked on, in both cases the motor is exactly the same unit and probably wired the same as well.


Pivot Shuttle just hides a standard battery in that ginormous downtube.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Zinfan said:


> How many ebikes are coming out with the standard Shimano battery these days? Design focus seems to be trying to blend the battery into the downtube so the bike looks more like a traditional bike and that requires a custom battery to fit the frame. YT Decoy, Pivot Shuttle, Focus Jam/Sam and the Norco Sight VLT all have custom batteries and that is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there are lots more. I just don't see why a custom battery equates to "no local service" where a bog standard Shimano battery bike would be fine to be worked on, in both cases the motor is exactly the same unit and probably wired the same as well.


The "No local service" has to do with how you deal with issues before the warranty runs out. Stuff happens on ebikes. Sometimes it can be easy, like a loose connection or a battery pin that is bent, but who is going to diagnose the issue? And sometimes it can be a motor system that is just dead. In that case, do you send the entire bike, the controller, the motor, the battery? If you bought from a YT/Canyon/Commencal/Fezzari where do you send it, and who pays the freight?

The battery issue is that custom batteries are just that - custom. Let's say five years from now your battery just won't hold a charge. Will YT still have them in stock if they only make the current incarnation of the Decoy for two years, then move to a new battery? How about seven years? Ten years? A Shimano/Bosch/Yamaha battery is going to be a lot easier to find because you can take a battery from one brand of bike and put it on another, not to mention that they have already made hundreds of thousands of them and there are companies that specialize in dissecting out the bad cells or bad circuit boards from name brand ebike batteries and replacing them. This is often not easy, as there are small circuit boards and tiny ribbon cables buried in the battery case. Ebike batteries are not just a bunch of cells wired together, they have their own intelligence built into the battery themselves. Five years from now, maybe YT will be able to give you a new battery or circuit board or ribbon cable or whatever, and maybe they won't. I would expect them to do their best, but if they don't have the parts, they don't have them. Li-ion Batteries do not have an infinite shelf life, either. The manufacturer could keep some in stock, even for years, but they would need a regimen of occasionally taking them out of the boxes and re-charging them, or the charge may drop so low they are damaged. But they can't over-charge them either, because that damages them. And they shouldn't freeze or get too warm, either.

Shimano and Bosch now make standard batteries designed to fit inside a downtube, or the manufacturer can choose the externally mounted standard battery. Either way, you'll have a better shot at getting a replacement down the line than you will a battery conjured up by a sole bike brand and used only on their bikes. Obviously, if you get rid of bikes every couple of years you might not care, but keep in mind that the resale on an ebike with a shot battery is going to be lower than you would like to see. I've already seen Levos with a lot of charges going pretty cheaply. BTW, all of the high end batteries have a counter inside that will tell the number of battery cycles it has gone through, so when you buy a used ebike, you can know a general condition based on usage. Depending on the battery, the manufacturer will say they are good for between 500-800 charges.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Bombin4X said:


> Per my conversation with YT on Friday, they pay all shipping costs.





Bombin4X said:


> YT pays all shipping costs.





motoguru2007 said:


> I also was looking at the levo but dang the retail price difference 12k for works compared to the 7k Decoy. The 8250 expert levo with a low end pike and rear shock. AL rear end does not even compare to the Decoy Pro at 6k. The brose motor and bigger battery are a plus for sure on the Levo. The YT support may be an issue depending on location.


Looking at your comparison of the 12k spec sworks vs the 7k YT is a no brainer to me. I would go for hte YT. the money saved is significant enough to deal with any issues. Hell, it's even enough to get an acoustic bike on sale from YT or Canyon to help with any downtime on the ebike.

I'm looking at $6000. So, the $6000 levo is no match for the 6000 YT, unless you get a lot of warranty issues. I also have a habbit of swaping parts right away. So, if I went for the $7000 YT, I would not have to swap anything except the right shifter ($80 for XT ver).

I have time to think as avail of both the YT and Levo are May at the soonest.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

ziscwg said:


> I have time to think as avail of both the YT and Levo are May at the soonest.


I thought so too. Got a call from my LBS on Saturday and my Levo is in the shop and being put together as I type (I ordered on March 2nd). Woo


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

nilswalk said:


> I thought so too. Got a call from my LBS on Saturday and my Levo is in the shop and being put together as I type (I ordered on March 2nd). Woo


nice


----------



## westernmtb (Dec 19, 2018)

It looks like they made the downtime wider rather than taller to give this model a more traditional bike like profile from the side.

I wonder how this affects Q factor? Shimano's motor supposedly allows for a normal Q factor. Can the same be said for decoy with it's custom battery and down tube?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

175 q factor i read somewhere. standard boost xt Q factor I believe


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I don't get it. For that much money why not just get a moto bike?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Lemonaid said:


> I don't get it. For that much money why not just get a moto bike?


Because money and value and worth are all very personal things and relative to the individual?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Why do you have three bikes to rule them all?..


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Lemonaid said:


> I don't get it. For that much money why not just get a moto bike?


Have you ridden a moto bike? I assume not because if you had you'd know they are two completely different things.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I ordered the base model, didnt know it has a Alum rear end and not a carbon rear end...don't think I care, was just looking for least expensive. What do you think the weight penalty (if any) of a carbon rear vs alum rear? and how about ride quality with a heavy Ebike, better to have Alum rear? or not?
I ordered a Large, but checking the size chart, looks like I could ride the XL!? I have a new jeffsy L and it fits me well, also have a wreckoning (L) and fits me well, but the reach on the decoy L is small!


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

I wouldn’t worry about the weight, it’s an enduro e-MTB not an XC/trail bike. I doubt there’s a discernible difference between 50 and 51lbs. If that’s the only reason for wanting to upgrade I wouldn’t worry about it. All of the different builds are a great value so buy whatever fits your budget.

You might want to size up. YT’s XXL is similar to a lot of other companies’ XL, so it would make sense to size up.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Camstyn said:


> I wouldn't worry about the weight, it's an enduro e-MTB not an XC/trail bike. I doubt there's a discernible difference between 50 and 51lbs. If that's the only reason for wanting to upgrade I wouldn't worry about it. All of the different builds are a great value so buy whatever fits your budget.
> 
> You might want to size up. YT's XXL is similar to a lot of other companies' XL, so it would make sense to size up.


 How tall are you??

m 6 ft 1 with very wide shoulders and I ordered the XL as it is on paper a hair larger than my L Ripmo. I could easily ride a xl ripmo and I am at the very top size for the large.

I sat on the XL Jeffsey and it felt really big, but the tall top cap and dang rise bars where really messing wit the bar height could have been at lest 1 or 2 lower for me.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Camstyn said:


> I wouldn't worry about the weight, it's an enduro e-MTB not an XC/trail bike. I doubt there's a discernible difference between 50 and 51lbs. If that's the only reason for wanting to upgrade I wouldn't worry about it. All of the different builds are a great value so buy whatever fits your budget.
> 
> You might want to size up. YT's XXL is similar to a lot of other companies' XL, so it would make sense to size up.


Zero concerns on weight, just ride characteristics. Ive owned many alum bikes and many carbon, even some carbons with alum rears, but never asked the question in a side by side comparison actually haha.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

motoguru2007 said:


> How tall are you??
> 
> m 6 ft 1 with very wide shoulders and I ordered the XL as it is on paper a hair larger than my L Ripmo. I could easily ride a xl ripmo and I am at the very top size for the large.
> 
> I sat on the XL Jeffsey and it felt really big, but the tall top cap and dang rise bars where really messing wit the bar height could have been at lest 1 or 2 lower for me.


Like I said, I own the new jeffsy in the LARGE, I am pretty happy with the fit, L jeffsy has a 470mm REACH and I dont think id wanna go bigger than that. LARGE decoy reach is 455mm, so a bit short, but the XL Decoy reach goes to 475mm, so a bit longer than my Jeffsy. Dilemma!


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

stiksandstones said:


> Like I said, I own the new jeffsy in the LARGE, I am pretty happy with the fit, L jeffsy has a 470mm REACH and I dont think id wanna go bigger than that. LARGE decoy reach is 455mm, so a bit short, but the XL Decoy reach goes to 475mm, so a bit longer than my Jeffsy. Dilemma!


Don't get hung up on reach measurements. It's about ETT - especially with the newer crop of bikes with steep STA - your cockpit length in ETT matters more.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^this


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

My DIY version I built almost 2 years ago, thousands cheaper, pounds lighter (45.5), longer travel fork (I swapped in a 180 shaft), and more flexible battery options. It wasn't a bolt on install, I had to mill the back of the BBS02 motor to fit the BB and make a bunch of custom bits. I can get 2500' of steep climbing from 230 Wh in Eco. A spare battery is easily carried and swapped but rarely needed.

Machining video


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Heim said:


> Machining video


Holy runout batman.

Wobble wobble.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I emailed YT, they said the 700Wh battery will be ~$700. And yes I know exactly how much batteries cost, I have an extra one for my Turbo Vado, and yes it did cost "A few hundred $$" at around $700 if I recall correctly. I'm sure you'll be able to buy batteries for several years. 20 years? no. 10? maybe, pretty unlikely. 5? for sure.


Are they planning on producing a 700wh battery that fits in the down tube?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes it's in the downtube..just like the 540


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can sneak a water bottle in this frame? It looks like there are bosses.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

The small YT 500ml bottle fits.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Thanks for the info.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like a standard cage fitament? I just put the fidlock YT bottle/cage system on my new Jeffsy, took a few tries to master putting it back onto frame after a drink, but, stoked I can get a bottle in that little area.
P.S.
Love the 2019 Jeffsy.
Can not WAIT to get my DECOY


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

did you weight the bike ?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

No updates on delivery yet..according to YT


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> No updates on delivery yet..according to YT


What does that mean? Does that mean that everything is on schedule and nothing new to report? Or does it mean no delivery dates scheduled yet?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

yes and yes, they said the container is on schedule and will update user accounts on delivery when they are in.

When I ordered I believe they said they where shooting for end this week for the bikes to come in with releases starting next week. But that was 2 months ago.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

they will be out in 2 weeks...


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you get an update from YT or you know someone?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> they will be out in 2 weeks...


Classic.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

How's everyone liking their Decoy?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It’s at paint!!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

fc said:


> it's at paint!!


lmao.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

fc said:


> It's at paint!!


Cool, what's the look? I'm loving an all black bike. Haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> How's everyone liking their Decoy?


Looks like an Avalanche Downhill Racing upgrade on that fork. I never manage to get my fork o-ring to bottom out, guess I don't hit it near hard enough.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Zinfan said:


> Looks like an Avalanche Downhill Racing upgrade on that fork. I never manage to get my fork o-ring to bottom out, guess I don't hit it near hard enough.


Ha me too! Steve with Vorsprung has an interesting video on how much of your suspension you should be using, tldr he doesn't think you need to use all of it.

I got a smashpot coil in there with the avy damper and an avy tuned bomber cr on the back. It weights 55 lbs with pedals. |8

This is my first ebike and it's a lot of fun. But the bike isn't very poppy and is pretty challenging to maneuver through rough stuff at speed. I get the "passenger on a speeding train" feeling. I've tried to get some tuning tips from the forum and just messaged Craig. I want to get the bike feeling more playful.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here are some Decoy photos from my shredit.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ha..my bike is in the container..or in the airplane..or in the FedEx truck or in somewhere..I have heard it all..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Has anyone actually ordered or received the YT Decoy? What model, size?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

They've been dropping in Europe


----------



## teej83 (Aug 25, 2017)

My buddy should be getting his in a couple weeks. My Kenevo is being delivered this week and I rode a pivot 3 weeks back, so I should have some good comparatives once I toss a leg over it


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I got my XXL pro about 2 weeks ago. It's amazing!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I got my XXL pro about 2 weeks ago. It's amazing!


Where do you live? When did you order and let's see some photos pls. What exactly do you like about it?


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I got my XXL pro about 2 weeks ago. It's amazing!


Nice, my XXL Pro Race should be here in a week or two. How's the water bottle space on the XXL, still 500ml limit?

I actually wanted the Pro but it's estimated delivery time would have been late September here in Canada.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

My size XL is on the FedEx truck out for delivery as we speak!! I can't wait! I bought my wife a S Pivot Shuttle and it's ridiculous. Such a cool bike and the Decoy should be equally cool and probably better for back down. I do have one question if anyone knows the answer: the Pivot will only hit 15 top speed, but the frame says class one 20mph max. Is there a break in or a demo mode or something that needs to be defeated? I've scoured the manual and didn't see anything on it.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Fwiw the decoy cuts off around 19.5 mph.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Fwiw the decoy cuts off around 19.5 mph.


Yeah, that's the Shimano E-8000 system dictating that. What's happening is they don't want to give you a hard cut-off at 20mph so they start cutting you off sooner and give you a gradual takeaway of assist.

My Pivot with the same motor used to start cutting off at 18.0 mph so it was a pain. On my 5 mile commute to the trail, I basically had to ride at 17mph to prevent that cut-off surging.

With different Shimano firmware upgrades, the cut-off gradualy improved.

With Specialized bikes, they have a smarter cut-off. They know if you just want to hover at 20mph or are charging hard towards 20mph. It will cut you off differently. And they have no display so most riders have no idea what their speed is.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

SX450 said:


> My size XL is on the FedEx truck out for delivery as we speak!! I can't wait! I bought my wife a S Pivot Shuttle and it's ridiculous. Such a cool bike and the Decoy should be equally cool and probably better for back down. I do have one question if anyone knows the answer: the Pivot will only hit 15 top speed, but the frame says class one 20mph max. Is there a break in or a demo mode or something that needs to be defeated? I've scoured the manual and didn't see anything on it.


There is no break-in and there is no adjustment setting.

Assuming you're in the US, it's likely your bike has the european spec cut-off. You can get that fixed by calling them or taking it to a shop.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

fc said:


> There is no break-in and there is no adjustment setting.
> 
> Assuming you're in the US, it's likely your bike has the european spec cut-off. You can get that fixed by calling them or taking it to a shop.


I'm in the US, but I thought European spec was 25??


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice...


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

SX450 said:


> I'm in the US, but I thought European spec was 25??


25 km/h = 15 mph


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be getting my XL Pro Race Decoy On Monday, Riding in Montana next week on vacation. I wont have all my tools what is the setup on these pretty simple I imagine bars and wheels?

Are the tubeless in stock form?


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

motoguru2007 said:


> I will be getting my XL Pro Race Decoy On Monday, Riding in Montana next week on vacation. I wont have all my tools what is the setup on these pretty simple I imagine bars and wheels?
> 
> Are the tubeless in stock form?


It's a super premium unboxing. It has all the tools to get you going except for a pump. It comes with tubes installed, but the rims are taped and there are valves in the box. There is a shock pump, a pedal wrench and dial torque wrench in the box too. I didn't have to adjust anything, except the rotors were a little out of true. The cables are not trimmed tho, which is super annoying.

So basically to ride it all you need is:
Tire pump
Time to charge the battery 
Pedals

To dial it in a bit:
Sealant
Compressed air to seat tubeless
Degreaser for the factory chain wax
Chain lube
Brake disc adjustment

To dial it in more:
Brake line and cable trim tools and fittings
Your favorite saddle to replace the awful stock sdg 
Your favorite grips
Clear protector for the frame, the high gloss parts of my frame are already super scuffed up, I wish I did the protection while the battery was charging

Ultimate:
Tune the motor and suspension for you and your trails


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks great list..


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

NP I forgot pedal washers and grease if you’re into that kind of thing.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

fc said:


> Where do you live? When did you order and let's see some photos pls. What exactly do you like about it?


San Francisco. I posted more thoughts here.

https://forums.mtbr.com/yt/yt-decoy-1100403.html

Overall love it, better than expected. Fox fork is a big step up from my DVO diamond on my megatrail, very surprised there. Range is better than expected. I'm going to sell my Megatrail ASAP and make this my only trail bike until I order a non-ebike XC type bike (Hightower or something similar?)



Camstyn said:


> Nice, my XXL Pro Race should be here in a week or two. How's the water bottle space on the XXL, still 500ml limit?


It definitely won't fit a regular water bottle. I'm going to order the YT specific one this week. I assume that will work?



motoguru2007 said:


> I will be getting my XL Pro Race Decoy On Monday, Riding in Montana next week on vacation. I wont have all my tools what is the setup on these pretty simple I imagine bars and wheels?
> 
> Are the tubeless in stock form?


It was the easiest/fastest bike build I've ever done (I've assembled hundreds of bikes). Rotors were even on the wheels (which is a mixed blessing, the rear was hella bent but they sent me a new one ASAP). I just wish the steerer tube was cut longer. It doesn't come setup with tubeless, so be ready to have your own valves and sealant on hand.



PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Ultimate:
> Derestrict the motor and tune the suspension for you and your trails


Is there an "off the shelf" solution for that on the Shimano setup?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you guys using “Capra” clear seal kit to protect the frame? I’ve never done this before, where do you purchase? I ordered the Pro XL, (the black one with more gold on it than Mr.T) supposed to have been here on the 5th. Postponed to the 22-25th. It better handle pretty nimble like my Focus!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool. I'm actually pretty happy with the power and top speed. If I'm pedaling hard in ECO mode, I'm pretty much at the max speed I'd want to be (climbing ~6-7% grades at 12-14 mph). I think any faster would be pretty irresponsible for multi-user trails/fireroads. It's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Cool. I'm actually pretty happy with the power and top speed. If I'm pedaling hard in ECO mode, I'm pretty much at the max speed I'd want to be (climbing ~6-7% grades at 12-14 mph). I think any faster would be pretty irresponsible for multi-user trails/fireroads. It's better than I thought it would be.


Glad to hear this


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Cool. I'm actually pretty happy with the power and top speed. If I'm pedaling hard in ECO mode, I'm pretty much at the max speed I'd want to be (climbing ~6-7% grades at 12-14 mph). I think any faster would be pretty irresponsible for multi-user trails/fireroads. It's better than I thought it would be.


15mph top speed is rough as the euros can attest to.

20mph is ok on the trail but I have a hard time with it on the traverse commutes to the trailhead. I do a lot of this now as there are about 5 trails I can ride to now from the house. I can pedal my roadie at 25mph on flat no problem. These ebikes, are pretty hard to pedal past 20mph. Sigh so i just spin at 18mph on the road


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

edit


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

I’ve been told the Pro Race’s will be late, early-mid July now.


----------



## MoWind (Jun 13, 2019)

Camstyn said:


> I've been told the Pro Race's will be late, early-mid July now.


What was your original availability date? (My order is for 7/10 availability)


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Camstyn said:


> I've been told the Pro Race's will be late, early-mid July now.


Bummer. I'm sure that this is a bike that is well worth both the price and the wait.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> Bummer. I'm sure that this is a bike that is well worth both the price and the wait.


early mid July if you ordered 3 months ago is my guess.

There is NO chance they're gonna keep up with demand on this.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

hikerdave said:


> Bummer. I'm sure that this is a bike that is well worth both the price and the wait.


I'm not so sure. Yes the spec is fantastic. But the overall package is possibly the 3rd or 4th best option right now. I haven't tested all these bikes to know, but I own a decoy. The money is not a factor best e-enduro list might be:
1. Turbo levo
2. Norco Sight VLT
3. Pivot Shuttle
4. YT Decoy

I might be way off here too. Just not so sure about anything e atm.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I'm not so sure. Yes the spec is fantastic. But the overall package is possibly the 3rd or 4th best option right now. I haven't tested all these bikes to know, but I own a decoy. The money is not a factor best e-enduro list might be:
> 1. Turbo levo
> 2. Norco Sight VLT
> 3. Pivot Shuttle
> ...


Would Fezzari Wire peak drop in at position 5? Just wondering how people think that fits in here.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

MoWind said:


> What was your original availability date? (My order is for 7/10 availability)


Originally t was 06/12.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

My thought is there are a lot of really good e-enduros out right now and it takes a lot for a bike to differentiate itself. I think the next generation of bikes will be significantly better than the bikes available today, even the levo. So seems like we shouldn’t leverage the farm to get the top bike today, because it will be kind of outdated in a couple years. Also means purchasing decisions can be based on non-performance aspects of bikes. I happen to think the Decoy is a real looker, so there is that. 

But it seems like performance wise all of the direct sales brand’s bikes (Fezzari, YT, commencal, canyon, etc) are very competitive. Again I haven’t ridden all of these, but I ride with a group of guys, there’s a big mix of bikes and it seems everyone is on pretty much the same level.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I'm not so sure. Yes the spec is fantastic. But the overall package is possibly the 3rd or 4th best option right now. I haven't tested all these bikes to know, but I own a decoy. The money is not a factor best e-enduro list might be:
> 1. Turbo levo
> 2. Norco Sight VLT
> 3. Pivot Shuttle
> ...


You may be right, who knows, but how did you come to this conclusion?

Are you aware of the bizarre long chainstays on the Norco? I had a hard time taking it seriously after I saw that and went with the YT. Otherwise it was checking all the boxes for me.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Camstyn said:


> You may be right, who knows, but how did you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Are you aware of the bizarre long chainstays on the Norco? I had a hard time taking it seriously after I saw that and went with the YT. Otherwise it was checking all the boxes for me.


Are you sure about that? According to geometry geek the Norco has shorter stays. 









I don't have a lot of e-experience, maybe that's my problem, but seems like most ebikes are going to require a lot of effort to corner and control through the rough. My logic is all of these bikes are heavy and ride very different than acoustic bikes. So your time and money is better spent getting strong enough to throw any ebike around and learning how to ride ebikes well, than buying the "best" most expensive bike available today.

Or, maybe, if you get a super light ebike it will ride more like a regular bike and be totally worth it. I think the turbo levo and shuttle are the lightest ebikes available and according to reviews the sight vlt is the most nimble and poppy ebike out now. That makes the YT fit in more with the heavy and not playful ebikes than these three.

Again, I haven't tested this. I'm not hating either. I really enjoy the bike!


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I'm not so sure. Yes the spec is fantastic. But the overall package is possibly the 3rd or 4th best option right now. I haven't tested all these bikes to know, but I own a decoy. The money is not a factor best e-enduro list might be:
> 1. Turbo levo
> 2. Norco Sight VLT
> 3. Pivot Shuttle
> ...





PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Are you sure about that? According to geometry geek the Norco has shorter stays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it was the Kona I'm thinking of with the 485mm CS. Dunno why I got them mixed up. I never looked very hard at the Norco because they don't make an XL.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine was slated for 6-5. Bumped out til hopefully next week. CF PRO in the states. My current XL Focus Jam2 29er Pro, is badass. It makes the earlier Levo’s feel like tanks. At 46# XL, sans pedals , it also feels very nimble. We’ll see if I made the right decision!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> Mine was slated for 6-5. Bumped out til hopefully next week. CF PRO in the states. My current XL Focus Jam2 29er Pro, is badass. It makes the earlier Levo's feel like tanks. At 46# XL, sans pedals , it also feels very nimble. We'll see if I made the right decision!


Yes, the Decoy is way, way more capable. You just need the terrain for it. Where do live?Do you have some good descents? Road trips?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

My buddy with a brand new Levo hoped on mine for a bit and basically said "Well I gotta sell my Levo while I'll still can and get one of these".

The cost/part spec ratio on the Levo's are TERRIBLE compared to the YTs. You basically have to spend $9k on the Levo to get anywhere near the $6k build on the Decoy.



PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I'm not so sure. Yes the spec is fantastic. But the overall package is possibly the 3rd or 4th best option right now. I haven't tested all these bikes to know, but I own a decoy. The money is not a factor best e-enduro list might be:
> 1. Turbo levo
> 2. Norco Sight VLT
> 3. Pivot Shuttle
> ...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Yes, the Decoy is way, way more capable. You just need the terrain for it. Where do live?Do you have some good descents? Road trips?


 I live near Pisgah and DuPont in Upstate SC. There is other places to ride. Pisgah is off limits. I ride gnar. I've been known to road trip also! In stock form I can see the YT more capable, but my Focus is far from stock! It'll be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

is the Decoy the latest and greatest?
Seems like just a few months ago the Fezzari Wire Peak was and its claim was how well it climbed with a short chain stay.
How does the Decoy climb?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

highroad 2 said:


> is the Decoy the latest and greatest?
> Seems like just a few months ago the Fezzari Wire Peak was and its claim was how well it climbed with a short chain stay.
> How does the Decoy climb?


I think they're all very good. It's mostly just a question of personal preference and value. The Levo's a great bike...but a ripoff compared to the Decoy.

They all climb great, they have motors, LOL


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok so I'm now at the point of mildly pissed off- YT pushing my order out yet again, to July 8-12th. Kinda don't know if I can trust this company. They've given me 3 different dates since my order. It's B.S. Might bail!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Ok so I'm now at the point of mildly pissed off- YT pushing my order out yet again, to July 8-12th. Kinda don't know if I can trust this company. They've given me 3 different dates since my order. It's B.S. Might bail!


I've alway liked YT bikes and I would've been a proud owner at least twice. But every time I wanted to buy a bike, they were always out of stock!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of YT, nice bikes, but hard to find the one you want in stock. Been there, bought something else.


----------



## MoWind (Jun 13, 2019)

So by now there should be more shipments of Decoys (or at least notice of shipment) for the June availability slots. Have other folks (besides prior posters to this thread) either received bikes or at least shipping notices? Were they timely (as in, consistent with the availability info at time of order)? I ask because I've seen threads about Decoy availability on a different forum (not mtbr) that indicated significant delays impacting Canadian deliveries. I'm in the U.S. and my availability at time of order listed July 10, I'm going crazy waiting, so I thought I'd check in here and hopefully get good news to calm my frazzled nerves...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My original date was 6-5. I asked them if everything was on schedule, they replied -yes. I then contacted them to order a cage and their tiny water bottles and they emailed me that my bike would be NO LATER THAN WEEK OF JUNE 17th, this week! Call today and they email me July 8-12th. I'm considering asking them for interest on my $7k! 

I am currently shopping around, if I don't get a good response I will cancel and move on.


----------



## MoWind (Jun 13, 2019)

Gutch said:


> My original date was 6-5. I asked them if everything was on schedule, they replied -yes. I then contacted them to order a cage and their tiny water bottles and they emailed me that my bike would be NO LATER THAN WEEK OF JUNE 17th, this week! Call today and they email me July 8-12th. I'm considering asking them for interest on my $7k!
> 
> I am currently shopping around, if I don't get a good response I will cancel and move on.


Thanks for the data. I feel your pain. It seems to me when they ask for full payment in advance they should bend over backwards to keep their fully paid customers updated, whether the news is good or bad. I've heard of bikes shipping earlier than promised (per availability at time of order) and later. Would it be unreasonable for, say, a weekly update to all paid-up customers on the shipping status? If the bikes are coming by slow boat across the Pacific Ocean I would think they have a pretty good idea if the schedule is on track or not at least a month out. Anyone going the direct to consumer route is taking a leap of faith in the first place, please YT ease my anxiety with some communication!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Got refund from YT, gonna purchase a new Levo. They were cool about refunding my monies. I really didn’t want to wait another month and the Levo’s have had a few issues, but are maybe more proven. Both be great bikes, and if I didn’t have a Specialized connection, I probably would have waited.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Which model are you going with? Mind if I ask what kind of price break you’re able to get?

I've contemplated just going with the RM Altitude Powerplay but the YT is such a great value, I’m being patient.


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gutch said:


> My original date was 6-5. I asked them if everything was on schedule, they replied -yes. I then contacted them to order a cage and their tiny water bottles and they emailed me that my bike would be NO LATER THAN WEEK OF JUNE 17th, this week! Call today and they email me July 8-12th. I'm considering asking them for interest on my $7k!
> 
> I am currently shopping around, if I don't get a good response I will cancel and move on.


Ordered a Base XL in late April and 5500 sucked out of account for a 6/5 delivery. Was then quoted the 19th. Emailed to see where they were to possibly cancel. Was told that the container had 'literally arrived 10 minutes ago' and was a told a tracking number was coming that day. Three days later and nothing. I am one day shipping away. Getting rather pissed at this point.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mcmahon38 said:


> Ordered a Base XL in late April and 5500 sucked out of account for a 6/5 delivery. Was then quoted the 19th. Emailed to see where they were to possibly cancel. Was told that the container had 'literally arrived 10 minutes ago' and was a told a tracking number was coming that day. Three days later and nothing. I am one day shipping away. Getting rather pissed at this point.


 Same dates for me, my order may have upt someone! Anyrate, good luck to you. I'm happy with my choice. The YT would have been the first bike I'd never have to touch. As far as I understand more gravity oriented.


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Same dates for me, my order may have upt someone! Anyrate, good luck to you. I'm happy with my choice. The YT would have been the first bike I'd never have to touch. As far as I understand more gravity oriented.


Tracking number received late yesterday . Bike to be on doorstep this afternoon. Having never thrown a leg over an ebike this should be interesting. Its going to be a bridge between my pedal bike and a Husky FE501.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

mcmahon38 said:


> Tracking number received late yesterday . Bike to be on doorstep this afternoon. Having never thrown a leg over an ebike this should be interesting. Its going to be a bridge between my pedal bike and a Husky FE501.


Don't be surprised if you start preferring the ebike. My R1200GS Rallye has become a garage queen since converting


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Funny, My KTM 1290 Adventure is also getting a little dusty!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Same, my husky te450 has only been ridden to the pub since I got the decoy.


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Same, my husky te450 has only been ridden to the pub since I got the decoy.


To be fair I am rather spoiled. I have a KTM 1190R in the stable as well. I try not to let any of the kids go without regular attention......

The two wheeled obsession has been a financial black hole for some time now.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow you are spoiled. Got to add a utv next!


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Wow you are spoiled. Got to add a utv next!


UTV- eff that!

Got the Decoy Friday night and a half hour later did a pedal around the block in the dark. Its a 78 pound box and no joke to move around. The packaging is pretty impressive and pretty simple to build the bike.

The bike is heavy. Bad for picking up, good for plowing ahead. Amazing what a little momentum will do for rolling over things.

The hoses and cable housings are way too long. Buy some olives and barbs in advance for shortening the brakes. Going to explore the tubeless option next.

Rode it about 25 miles and its and absolute riot. Never put it in anything other than ECO and that's plenty for most of the stuff I did.

The 29 with the 2.5 tire is quite a gyro and will plow over anything. The mismatched wheels? who gives a ****, they work great and you don't even think about them.

The SDG seat is just terrible for me. Grips are not great either.

After 25 miles I lost one bar on the battery and had 42 miles of range indicated. The bike will go further than I can sit on that saddle right now.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

When does the motor cut assist on the Decoy, mine was 14.5 MPH and it had to go back to YT because of that an a shipping problem. Paid March so bummed I have no bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mcmahon38 said:


> UTV- eff that!
> 
> Got the Decoy Friday night and a half hour later did a pedal around the block in the dark. Its a 78 pound box and no joke to move around. The packaging is pretty impressive and pretty simple to build the bike.
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying it! I wish my new Levo came with the 27.5 rear wheel.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

motoguru2007 said:


> When does the motor cut assist on the Decoy, mine was 14.5 MPH and it had to go back to YT because of that an a shipping problem. Paid March so bummed I have no bike.


My E8000 cuts out around 19-20mph. Did you get a euro spec?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think so the garmin said 12 13 mph..way to slow.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

What bike is that 20 mph?


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

motoguru2007 said:


> When does the motor cut assist on the Decoy, mine was 14.5 MPH and it had to go back to YT because of that an a shipping problem. Paid March so bummed I have no bike.


It readily goes right to 20 mph for me. The small hitch going from coasting to pedaling on the motor is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Gutch said:


> My E8000 cuts out around 19-20mph. Did you get a euro spec?


Sounds like it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Camstyn said:


> Which model are you going with? Mind if I ask what kind of price break you're able to get?
> 
> I've contemplated just going with the RM Altitude Powerplay but the YT is such a great value, I'm being patient.


 Didn't see this. I got a Expert and priced very close to the YT CF PRO. Trade offs, the Levo better motor, tech, battery, weight, and support. The YT, better components!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Gutch said:


> Didn't see this. I got a Expert and priced very close to the YT CF PRO. Trade offs, the Levo better motor, tech, battery, weight, and support. The YT, better components!


Components can be swapped. before the YT, I was thinking about getting the base spec Levo. I would swap the fork to a fox 36. That would put it about the same as the mid YT decoy (price wise).

Then again, I was also thinking about getting the YT base model and dropping in a Push Ind ACS3 coil insert into the wonky rockShox fork.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

ziscwg said:


> Components can be swapped. before the YT, I was thinking about getting the base spec Levo. I would swap the fork to a fox 36. That would put it about the same as the mid YT decoy (price wise).
> 
> Then again, I was also thinking about getting the YT base model and dropping in a Push Ind ACS3 coil insert into the wonky rockShox fork.


The yari downfall is actually the damper, otherwise it's a great fork! I did this, dropped in an avalanche damper and a smashpot coil conversion. Imo I don't think the coil fork was worthwhile for an ebike, it's just too plush and makes the bike harder to pop and maneuver. The weight of the bike helps make an airspring more plush. The main benefit to coil tho is the reduced maintenance, which is pretty significant given all the extra miles you'll be covering. All that said I upped the spring rate over recommended and the fork is performing pretty well now.

The coil rear shock upgrade is 1,000,000% worth it.

Fwiw I really like the h1900 wheels, slx drivetrain and sdg dropper on the base model. All sram brakes are garbage imo, so even if I bought the race version I'd have to swap brakes. I have my preferred bars and grips. And lastly the SDG saddle is horrible, so again whichever model you buy plan on replacing the saddle.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I had my ‘19 Lyrik and some bad ass Carbon dt wheels, so... I’m also going di2. Should be killer.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Well I had my '19 Lyrik and some bad ass Carbon dt wheels, so... I'm also going di2. Should be killer.


Should be killer! Just a little warning I've heard a lot of negatives about di2 on mountain bikes, mostly that any hanger misalignment causes a lot of grinding and jumping. The people with this feedback say mechanical shifters have greater tolerances for misalignment because you can over shift a little without going to the next gear to help guide the chain along the cassette. Where as di2 has a set range of movement and can't overshift a little to compensate. I don't have first hand experience tho.

I also have a new carbon wheelset I built for my decoy, but tbh I don't like them as much as the h1900. The carbon stiffness knocks me off line too much. I compromised with the stiff carbon rear wheel with its high engagement hub and the compliant aluminum front wheel.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice set up! I have di2 on my Focus and have had it on an Evil, 2-niners, and zero issues. It’s got a safety mechanism built in, you can also fine tune the alignment, if needed.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Nice set up! I have di2 on my Focus and have had it on an Evil, 2-niners, and zero issues. It's got a safety mechanism built in, you can also fine tune the alignment, if needed.


Good to know!


----------



## mcmahon38 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Glad you're enjoying it! I wish my new Levo came with the 27.5 rear wheel.


Shortened up all the hoses and housings. Ergon saddle. Threw some valves in and some Stans latex. The DT1900's come with tubeless tape installed. One of the easiest installs I have done come to think of it.

Did a 10 mile climb with 2300 feet of climbing in ECO and lost two bars of battery. Bombed back down and its amazing how much the extra mass improves confidence descending.

Just pedal between 70-90 rpm to keep the power on and its amazing what it will go up. The transition off the power at the top end is pretty seamless.

It maybe called Decoy but I haven't fooled anyone yet. Motor noise is the next frontier. A near silent motor would be killer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good shot, sounds like a nice machine. My new Levo is almost dead silent, I’ve only rode it in my driveway as I’m awaiting a dropper. Excited to play! I agree, the extra weight just plants the bike.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone fit a bash guard for the chain/chain ring? What fits with the chain guide?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

FYI I bought the Jeffsy water bottle setup to see if it works. It does not. I contacted YT and they said there is no known water bottle setup that works currently. They're going to release one later apparently. Kind of weird to release a bike with bottle mounts that are non-functional for a year.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Should be killer! Just a little warning I've heard a lot of negatives about di2 on mountain bikes, mostly that any hanger misalignment causes a lot of grinding and jumping. The people with this feedback say mechanical shifters have greater tolerances for misalignment because you can over shift a little without going to the next gear to help guide the chain along the cassette. Where as di2 has a set range of movement and can't overshift a little to compensate. I don't have first hand experience tho.
> 
> I also have a new carbon wheelset I built for my decoy, but tbh I don't like them as much as the h1900. The carbon stiffness knocks me off line too much. I compromised with the stiff carbon rear wheel with its high engagement hub and the compliant aluminum front wheel.


I have the Di2 on my Decoy and it was having a few shifting issues that I thought was due to the mismatched cassette. I googled how to micro adjust the derailleur and it's amazingly easy. Shifts like a dream now with no issues whatsoever. There should be no need to over or undershift to get crisp shifts every shift if adjusted properly. The plus is there's never any cable stretch, so theoretically it should never change. Love this bike!


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

And fwiw I've been a die hard SRAM guy for a few years. Things are changing...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Never had a di2 issue. Like you said, just do the electronic trim, set your high and lows and done. Perfect shift every time. The push button shifter is a little different, but adjusting. Glad you’re digging that YT, it’s an awesome bike.


----------

